# Sign The Petition



## Scott Bushey (Jan 16, 2005)

Sign The Petition Supporting The 
"œUnborn Child Pain Awareness Act" 

http://www.cfra.info/183/petition.asp?RID=4761533


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 16, 2005)

Signed.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 16, 2005)

BTW, Scott, cool new avatar!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 16, 2005)

Signed


----------



## ANT (Jan 16, 2005)

Signed


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2005)

Signed and delivered!


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 17, 2005)

Signed


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 17, 2005)

Signed


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 17, 2005)

Signed and forwarded


----------



## blhowes (Jan 17, 2005)

Signed.

I look forward to hearing how the petition/bill is received and what action is taken.


----------



## sastark (Jan 17, 2005)

Signed.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 17, 2005)

locked and loaded


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the link. Signed and ready to fly.


----------



## bigheavyq (Jan 27, 2005)

signed


----------



## ANT (Jan 27, 2005)

*NEW PETITION*

There is a new petition now. It's called ...

"Our Kids Deserve The Truth" 

Check it out and sign it here .....

http://www.cfra.info/163/petition.asp?RID=7714698

[Edited on 1-27-2005 by ANT]


----------



## Reformingstudent (Feb 6, 2005)

Signed


----------



## Reformingstudent (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: New Petition*

Just signed that to 

Lets pray that these petitions help make a difference. Amen?


----------



## ANT (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Keylife_fan_
> Just signed that to
> 
> Lets pray that these petitions help make a difference. Amen?



I hope that they will. 

Since I have signed the petitions, I have been receiving phone calls from Coral Ridge Presbyterian describing the details of the issues so that I can help in other ways (donations and such.) I also receive e-mail updates when there are new petitions to sign, which is a good thing. It keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 6, 2005)

Signed.


----------



## king of fools (Feb 6, 2005)

Signed as well.


----------

